# Off the track thoroughbreds?



## Danzing (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey! New here, why not make this my second post? lol
I might be looking into getting a new horse in the near future *yay* I am a jumper and I want something quick with brains and heart that doesn't come with an insane price tag. I have heard alot of people mentioning off the track thoroughbreds. Ive heard bad stuff about off the track TBs, like they are hot and hard to retrain. Oh and alot of them are unsound. But Ive heard good stuff too!
Anyone have experiences with off the track TBs they would like to share?


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

You can get *awesome* off the track TB's. But you can get totally nuttaz wrecked ones too! You'd have to do serious looking into the horse before you bought it, going to see it multiple times for example.
From the few off the track TB's I've had/ridden, most have been... well bonkers. 
But one or two were super dooper sound and smart. I guess it depends on the horse.

I have an off the track TB right now, she is moody and difficult as heck to ride (excellent bucker), but she's the sweetest horse to do ground work with. I love her because she pushes me and because she's the total opposite to my other horse (a sound Standardbred gelding). 

I don't know if this helped at all... :| 
But just thought I'd put it out there! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Thoroughbred Hunter Lady (Apr 12, 2009)

*Transitioning the Ex-Racehorse*

I am of the opinion that off-track thoroughbreds get a "bad rap" and are often stereotyped because usually you only hear about the "bad" things. I presently own an OTTB and over the years, since my early 20's, have owned several others as well and........I have always had a very positive experience. When these guys come off the track, the best way to transition them to their new role "as a horse rather than a race horse" is to give them the *let down* time they need to re-adjust to life away from the track. If these horses get this time, maybe several months getting used to even being out of a stall and in turnout (remember, these horses are constantly in stalls at the track other then when they are being exercised or raced or traveling to yet another race track) and bringing them home to your backyard barn or a boarding stable and giving them the relaxation time they need, the time to get all meds out of their systems (if they've been on anything) and in general, get used to a new way of life, you will find that these guys are easy to train, loyal (full of heart and soul), affectionate (they just eat up attention) and usually give their all when learning a new way of life, even in training. The other positive to owning an OTTB is that they are comfortable with loud noises and a lot of commotion (the roar of the crowd at the race track and all that goes on around them), machinery (from in and around the race track shed rows where they're stalled) and also, they are very easy to trailer as they are hauled all over the place to various tracks!

A very good resource is the Canter USA website www.canterusa.org, an organization that is devoted to the care and placement of Thoroughbreds when their track careers come to an end. If you want to further information about where to find OTTB's or any other information pertaining to the care and training of these guys, I will be glad to post resources for you. I can also offer website links to many other organizations that may be geographically close to wherever you live!

The best of luck to you!


Sincerely,

Cathy Ann


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

i agree with everyone who has already posted. my experience with OTTB's has been all over the board. It REALLY depends on the horse.

I've ridden some highly strung (but also extremely talented) ones and some that are dead heads

My mare is the quietest horse i've ever owned and doesn't act like a "typical" OTTB at all.

just try to find the right horse for you. which might not even be an OTTB at all!


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have LOVED the two OTTBs I owned. They were some of the most intelligent, sensitive animals I've worked with. And so athletic! If you really do your research and go through a reputable rescue or bring someone experienced enough to know what to look for with you when you looking you can find a true diamond in the rough. Many of the ones you see listed as "retired sound, just wasn't fast enough to race" or "not competitive enough on the track" will make brillant show horses. Remember, not fast enough on the track is usually still very fast and athletic. 

My one OTTB was extremly calm, was great at low level dressage, and clean and fast over the fences. He did everything - dressage, hunter paces, jumpers, English pleasure, long trail rides, he even played around on the barrel pattern too. 

I highly recommend adopting one. Rerun has branches of their rescue all over the east coast, CANTER is great too, and there is a small rescue in New York, on Long Island called the New York Horse Rescue that I got both of my guys from. If you take your time looking, I promise you that you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

You just have to go through somebody reputable, as far as I know. If they don't BUY(/get) the ones who aren't sane and reasonable, you're not going to get the insane or unreasonable horses. But definitely go through someone. CANTER's good, as far as I know. But I know of one in Georgia, called Bits 'n Bytes Farm. They have an amazing reputation and as far as I know they actually keep tabs on horses that are at the track that they want to buy when it's time for them to not run any more. They seem really good.


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

At our barn we have 3 OTTBs out of 20 horses, mine Starship (13) retired at 11, Annie (14) retired when she was 8 and Mouse (8) probably raced twice. They are the most high strung horses at the barn, but they are never mean. Starship and Annie do dressage now and Mouse is a hunter/jumper.
Are they different then all the other horses we have at our barn? Yes, definitely. 
Are they more often injured? Unfortunately yes, that too. They are pretty fragile.
Would either of us trade our OTTB for another horse? Hell no! 
They are loving, honest, work hard, want to please, are a pleasure to ride and are just awesome!! But you must like a horse that will challenge you and occasionally will only want to go fast.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

agreed to what everyone has said.
I own an OTTB and I love him =] he's smart, gentle but has the GO I like. I would never get rid of him.
if you get the chance to own one, you will understand what we all mean, there just isn't enough words for the numerous ways they are a great horse.

the only down side to my OTTB is he is DEATHLY afraid of the cows down the road (eeek!) as much as NOTHING else bothers him, loud tractors, loud show grounds, kids running around, dogs barking, cars driving by, etc he just doesn't know what to think about those cows, they are scary animals hehe

the favorite part of my OTTB is when I put little kids on him and he follows me around, head WAY down, walking sooooooo slow. The moment I get on him tho, he is a completely different horse, ready to get to work. 

With the right re-training any OTTB will be a GREAT horse for any household, with, of course, the right time to wind down from the track life.


as far as getting some "crazy" OTTB's that goes with ANY breed, you can get some crazy horses out there, the reason OTTB's get the wrap is cuz they are in the spotlight for racing, they are trained for the ONE thing and nothing else. don't let them fool you, they can be the same as an old push button pony, even they have their days.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

So where can you get OTTBs from?? I'm in Montana so I'm assuming there wouldn't be any out here?


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I have two OTTB mares adopted from CANTER here in Michigan-- one is not sound to ride due to a fall/dual stifle injury/surgery, the other had a bone chip so would be sound for flat work, but my desire was for a high quality broodmare for my Appaloosa program (and I ended up with two, LOL). 

I looked at several mares at the CANTER barn and a foster's barn, and there were some lovely sound horses in re-training for riding disciplines as well-- but I opted for mares that might otherwise not find a home as easily, because they fit my needs, and I was OK with their needs. 

Both mares definitely had an adjustment period-- they didn't really know anything beyond whatever their routine at the track had been. They were unsure how to be led in wide open spaces (also I don't think either had ever been led witrhout a stud chain), they they had to learn how to STOP when running in a pasture due to fences and gates, they had to get used to being approached in a paddock or pasture and touched and handled without being restrained in crossties and/or a stall and/or stocks, and the biggest change, they had to learn horsie social skills in a small herd enviromnent. 

They really were both pretty "slow" socially--but it has gradually improved. I was stupidly happy earlier this spring when for the first time (its been a little over a year since they arrived) I saw them engaging in mutual grooming with other horses, and their were no "fireworks"-- just happy scritch-scratching, LOL.

NOW these mares are quiet, calm, and affectionate-- it took a few months of just normal handling and letting them figure out how to be horses-- most of it was pateince and common sense stuff-- and IMO it was really worth it. They have very fun, responsive, sweet personalities.

I also have a TB mare who was in race training, but was never run. She is totally sound, was retrained before I got her, and has had a career as a lesson horse, a hunter, and etc. She has impeccable ground manners and is very docile and easy to get along with. Her only drawback is that she cribs like a feind unless she is wearning her collar.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

there could be. check horse sites like
OTTB Horses For Sale online (probably your best bet)
DreamHorse.com - Horses for Sale - Dream Horse Classifieds
Horsetopia - Horses for Sale and Horse Classifieds
Equine Now Horses for Sale
Horses for Sale - EquineHits Horse Classifieds

if you are willing to travel out of state, contact CANTER, they may be able to help aid you in your search.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i have 2 OTTB's and I LOVE them ... I have found a great trainer who is on the track that does an amazing job with them and they are both amazing ... if u have the experience/trainer do it! they do need some cooling down time but that is a great time to bond with them! 

if you have more questions you can pm me


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG I can't believe I forgot Doc-- back 20+ years ago when I was a somewhat newlywed, I bought an OTTB gelding. He was 7 years old, and never was a spectacular race horse, but also did well enough that they kept running him. He retired from racing totally sound, and totally easy to do any groundwork with whatsoever. He ws a trip to ride the first few times however-- he was ultra-alert and petrified of shadows and different colors of footing-- it was like he had no depth perception and thought everything was a potential bigblack abyss that was going to swallow him. 

We spent as much time going backward as forward for the first few times... but boy what a good horse her turned into. I would ride him on the beach of Utah Lake and jump the driftwood logs with him-- he loved it. He also loved to run but was not hard to control at all. His previous owners had, to their credit, ridden him like a normal horse in the "off season"-- he had been elk hunting and had ponied younger race horses.

His only challenge was that he was VERY left handed-- he was an "around the turn" runner-- meaning he was a longer distance horse-- and so he had galloped on a left lead for years. It was tough getting him to take the right lead. But with work and re-conditioning we made progress. 

Eventually I moved, and Doc moved on and became a polo pony for new owners-- he enjoyed that too.


----------



## Mariya1234 (Apr 13, 2009)

The Thoroughbred is a horse breed best known for its use in horse racing. The Thoroughbred is a distinct breed of horse, though people sometimes refer to a purebred horse of any breed as a "thoroughbred". The typical Thoroughbred ranges between 15.2 to 17.0 hands (hh) high (62 to 68 inches (157 to 173 cm)), averaging 16 hh (64 inches (163 cm)). Flat racing existed in England by at least 1174, when four mile races took place at Smithfield, in London. All modern Thoroughbreds trace back to three stallions imported into England from the Middle East in the late 17th and early 18th centuries: the Byerley Turk (1680), the Darley Arabian (1704), and the Goldophin Arabian (1729). The mares used as foundation breeding stock came from a variety of breeds, some of which, such as the Irish Hobby, had developed in northern Europe prior to the 13th century. By the end of the 18th century, the English Clasic races had been established. The first Thoroughbred horse in the American collonies was Bulle Rock, imported in 1730 by Samuel Gist of Hanover County, Virginia. Thoroughbreds began to be imported to France in 1817 and 1818 with the importation of a number of stallions from England, but initially the sport of horse racing did not prosper in France. Horses arrived in Australia with the First Fleet in 1788 along with the earliest colonists. Thoroughbreds have been exported to many other areas of the world since the breed was created. About 37,000 Thoroughbred foals are registered each year in North America, with the largest numbers being registered in the states of Kentucky, Florida and California. Prices on Thoroughbreds vary greatly, depending on age, pedigree, conformation, and other market factors. Although the Thoroughbred is primarily bred for racing, this breed is also used for show jumping and combined training because of its athleticism, and many retired and retrained race horses become fine family riding horses, dressage horses, and youth show horses. Thoroughbred horses are primarily bred for racing under at the gallop. In addition to racing, Thoroughbreds compete in eventing, show jumping, and dressage at the highest levels of international competition, including the Olympics. Thoroughbreds are often crossed with horses of other breeds to create new breeds or improve existing ones. Although Thoroughbreds are seen in the hunter-jumper world and in other disciplines, modern Thoroughbreds are primarily bred for speed, and racehorses have a very high rate of accidents as well as other health problems. One argument for the health issues involving Thoroughbreds suggests that inbreeding is the culprit. A high accident rate may also occur because Thoroughbreds, particularly in the United States, are first raced as 2-year-olds, well before they are completely mature. but also controversial, due in part to the significant challenges in treating broken bones and other major leg injuries.


----------



## Danzing (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, thank you all for the replies! I haven't been online lately, sorry  I definitely want to consider having an OTTB for my next horse; the information you supplied here is awesome!


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

glad to help =]


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I just had to chime in on this. My first horse is an OTTB. I've had him two years now, and still not a day goes by that I feel like I know the best secret in the world. He is just the sweetest, smartest, athletic horse a gal could ever want. I can't believe what a bad rep they have. Yes, there are ones out there who've had their brains scrambled, but if you look around enough, you'll find a winner. Definitely get a vet check.


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

I just bought an OTTB. Just remember when purchasi ng to do a FULL Pre purchase exam, including x rays because some owners are not all honest about the horses injury history. I got a completely sound OTTB, raced for 5 years, and he is the sweetest horse I've owned. Hes wonderful at shows, great to trailer, and NOTHING spooks him. Its wonderful. We do lower level hunters with him, and he's such a joy to ride. The only thing is that he is TERRIFIED of camera flashes....not sure if he had just had enough of people taking pics of him at the racetrack, but he just doesn't like them. 

An OTTB would make a wonderful jumper, just keep in mind that some are hard keepers and will require lots of hay and grain, and some may need a weight management supplement. Oh, and if you get one thats not used to grass, make sure you make the transition into the pastures slowly, especially with the lush grass we're getting, so that it doesn't colic.

Good luck!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I had a crazy one! I truly thought mine had suffered brain damage. Not to mention, he did have a leg problem. He was also terrified of men and anything that looked like a whip. Poor guy.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

my mare was scared of lounge whips and crops - but i worked with her and she is fine with them now (i don't use a crop but i wanted her to know it was ok)


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

my gelding is way touchy, (which i've found to be a good thing) just a light squeeze and he moves. my neighbors horse likes to stand still and not move sometimes, I am soo thankful for his track training.
yet he is a little sketchy on trail rides, he's not used to that whole scene but he's getting there with some rides with my neighbors mare.
another thing with an OTTB, you need patience and lots of it, they aren't sure what you want from them yet but they are totally worth it.


----------



## MyRamblingT (Apr 22, 2009)

I felt the same way, I herd so many bad things about OTTB's that I told myself that I would never own one. They say they are crazy, hard to train, have past injurys, and dont make good show horses.
These are not true though. I bought my first OTTB about 2 years ago and they are now my favorite breed! I will always have an OTTB in my barn just because they are such great horses. Yes, they are a bit more 'hot' than your Quarter horses but it is not an uncontollable 'hot'. I love the energy and power theses horses have! And their willingness to work is amazing! I can leave and go out on a 3 hour trail ride and when I get back to the barn my OTTB wants to go to the ring and do more work. OTTBs are also very much people pleasers. They will try their best to make you happy. As long as you are happy they are happy. They also have great personalitys. Overall, they are just great horses to be around.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

My new four year old OTTB is pratically bombproof, sooooo laid back, rather slow, and already jumping full courses (and winning).

Before she hurt her back, my trainer took in promising OTTB, trained and sold them. Although a few were a bit whacky, most are just AMAZING! My parents lease an OTTB from my trainer. He's really sweet, and jumps courses with my mom, who's a bit nervous and not a begginner, but not a great rider.

I think they get a bad rap, or they go to people who don't know how to train them. My opinion is that with a knowledgeable and patient owner 80%+ OTTB are great horses with power, ability, and heart for many different disciplines


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

The women who trains horses at my barn is an amazing trainer, but the last OTTB we had ended up being PERFECT! =] He was a little barn sour but that was just.. him. He stopped if you fell on his neck over a jump, never went if you were off balance, was slow and smooth and knew lots of stuff.. he was AMAZING!


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

It really just depends on he individual horse--they comes in all types. My OTTB is highly intelligent, responsive and atheletic, but also laid back, slow-cantering and not spooky. But you really have to be in charge and calling the shots, otherwise he is way smart enough to take over! I feel so incredibly lucky to have found him.


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

Lunaries said:


> You just have to go through somebody reputable, as far as I know. If they don't BUY(/get) the ones who aren't sane and reasonable, you're not going to get the insane or unreasonable horses. But definitely go through someone. CANTER's good, as far as I know. But I know of one in Georgia, called *Bits 'n Bytes Farm. They have an amazing reputation and as far as I know they actually keep tabs on horses that are at the track that they want to buy when it's time for them to not run any more. They seem really good.*


I didn't get to read the rest of this post, but I just wanted to say that Bits & Bytes Farm is an amazing farm. I recently bought the horse named Punch off of their prospect page and he is one of the sweetest horses I've ever been around. They work very hard to pair the right horse with the right rider and care very much about their horses. Their website is Horses For Sale - Thoroughbred Horses For Sale - OTTBs - Bits & Bytes Farm if anyone wants to go look. They do ship all over the country, for about $50 a mile from what I understand. You might want to check them out, they get ahold of some great horses.


----------



## Thoroughbred Hunter Lady (Apr 12, 2009)

StarFeesh said:


> I didn't get to read the rest of this post, but I just wanted to say that Bits & Bytes Farm is an amazing farm. I recently bought the horse named Punch off of their prospect page and he is one of the sweetest horses I've ever been around. They work very hard to pair the right horse with the right rider and care very much about their horses. Their website is Horses For Sale - Thoroughbred Horses For Sale - OTTBs - Bits & Bytes Farm if anyone wants to go look. They do ship all over the country, for about $50 a mile from what I understand. You might want to check them out, they get ahold of some great horses.


I have checked out their website many times and always find more than one TB that I want to take home immediately! I've heard great things about this organization but on the other hand, I also heard that their adoption fees are really high! I don't know whether you want to comment on that or not but if you don't mind and you would feel better sending me a PM, then I would be interested in getting an idea what the general adoption fee usually runs for a sound TB at Bits & Bytes!

Anyway, congrats on your new TB, Punch and........are you going to post any pics? I just love to look at TB photos!!


----------



## Thoroughbred Hunter Lady (Apr 12, 2009)

....whooooops, I should have taken another, in depth look, at the Bits and Bytes site before I asked about pricing because right there on their site and in the FAQ's, I found all the information I needed!!!!


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

Thoroughbred Hunter Lady said:


> I have checked out their website many times and always find more than one TB that I want to take home immediately! I've heard great things about this organization but on the other hand, I also heard that their adoption fees are really high! I don't know whether you want to comment on that or not but if you don't mind and you would feel better sending me a PM, then I would be interested in getting an idea what the general adoption fee usually runs for a sound TB at Bits & Bytes!
> 
> Anyway, congrats on your new TB, Punch and........are you going to post any pics? I just love to look at TB photos!!


I'll PM you with some more information. I can give you exact prices for a couple of the horses on the site if you want. [: I'm glad you found what you needed on the FAQ page though. They are generally very thorough with their information. 

Thanks! We renamed him Chaz and he's been a sweetie so far. I'll post some pictures of him on the picture board in a bit. [:[:


----------

